# Router/Base/Table



## efurstenberg (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi,

I have a craftsman router (17541), and a Bosch Table (RA1181). Unfortunately, the routers does not fit the pre drilled holes on the table. I've read that Bosch manufactures some sears routers. Can I buy a Bosch base and leave it attached to the router table? I'd like to have 2 bases anyway, so I can remove the router from the table without unscrewing the base from the baseplate. 

Thanks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi efurstenberg

If I got your post right you have a Craftsman router and you want to mount it to the Bosch router table with a new fix base for the craftsman router.

May I suggest you get one of the new combo router kits from Sears and just put your Craftsman router to one side.

Then drill the Bosch table out and mount the new fix base to the Bosch table and you will have the best of both worlds a table mounted router table setup and a plunge router and the motor will fit both.

The new router combo kit from Sears is great setup,and it's only 110.00 bucks 
see the links below....

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/4063-model-320-17542-table-routing-3.html

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/4063-model-320-17542-table-routing.html
__________________
your craftsman below
http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/prod...t=Routers+&+Laminate+Trimmers&pid=00917541000

------------------
Bj


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi: If you use a bosch base the chances are very slim that the Sears router will fit the bosch base. Even when a company manufactures for Sears, Sears gives them the spec to meet. I would suggest that you buy a bosch router. The Bosch comes as a kit with two bases one a plunge and one fixed. That way you can mount the base in the table and remove the motor unit for hand held use. It's very llikely that down the line you will want to change the table, once you get into routing and the Bosch will serve you well. I use PC and Makita routers but I have seem on this forum that lot of people are happy with the bosch 1617 model I believe it is and it comes as a kit. 
That's my 2 cents worth Woodnut65


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The Craftsman router model # 26620 is made by Bosch and is a clone of the Bosch 1617. If you want to stay with the Craftsman brand this is the easiest one to attach to your table, it simply bolts in place once the sub base plate is removed. Please note the Craftsman version only uses Craftsman plastic guide bushings. To use the Bosch style or Porter Cable style guide bushings you should go for the 1617 from Bosch.
The router BJ suggested seems to have good ideas from several name brands and is a very inexpensive purchase at $110. We have yet to decide for sure who is building this model but are guessing it is from Black & Decker. In your situation I would go with the 1617 from Bosch since it offers the most features. You mount the fixed base to the table after removing the wooden handles and it is super easy to adjust. (I own 2) By flipping the release lever the motor drops out to be inserted into the plunge base. 2-1/4 HP is plenty for most any job you will throw at it.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

If you are after a second base, why not just redrill the holes in the second base?

You can do as Bj has suggested buy another router, but, I think some have forgotten that many are on a "budget" an may not be able to afford to just spend $$$ right away. As Mike has pointed out, sears routers usually come with plastic bushings. However, sears, professional model(s) have metal ones but, are somewhat a pain to use/mount, and the one I have, only came with three, so choices (bushings), are rather limited.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

*efurstenberg, W e l c o m e . . A b o a r d !!*


----------

